# Woman sets fire to office.....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

..so she can leave work early. Uhm, wow! 

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...office-so-she-could-leave-work-early/19529961


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't give me ideas. :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm...novel idea. but i think i'll just stick to calling in sick.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe the term "psycho hose bag" applies in this case:googly:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am planning on leaving the office early today, however tampering with phones, shutting off the power and lighting a fire just sounds like too much work. I think I'll just lock the doors instead.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

And here I am putting out fires so I can go home.....


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Did the possibility of hurting someone even enter her mind??


----------

